# For the new people IBS syllabus



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Information for the new people on IBS. http://www.annenberg.net/TEN12/ibs_syllabus.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is an excellent article and I recommend it if you want to learn about this condition in a nutshell..Thanks for sharing..







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Thanks,Eric,this is an excellent article.


----------



## Lindyloo (Aug 1, 2001)

Eric, well worth the visit. Have the Rome II criteria been recently updated? I seem to have been out of date with this.Can you suggest a site as good as this on IBD for those who suffer from IBS/IBD or even just IBD??


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lindy, they are working on new rome criteria.Also this bb has a forum for IBD so you know.There also seems to be a new site, but don't know much about it. http://www.ibdforum.com/ This site I posted is for continuing education on IBS for doctors and patients.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Great article!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

> quote:IBDforum.com is a website designed for use by Doctors and other healthcare professionals specialising in the management of Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD) and has been developed by the members of the London IBD Forum (see regional IBD forums).


----------

